# Frage zu Java IDE Android



## Syper (2. Jul 2012)

Hallo liebe Leser,
Also fangen wir gleich mal an ich bin gerade dabei Java zu lernen daher entschuldige ich mich schon im vorraus für Ausdruckfehler oder sonstiges.
Also ich habe vor ungefähr einem Monat angefangen Java zu lernen und habe herausgefunden das man mit der App Java IDE Android auf dem Handy programmieren kann.
Also habich es kurzerhand heruntergeladen und wollte anfangen und hab gleich mal ein kleines programm geschrieben.
So nun hab ich gestartet und hab gleich nich durchgesehn (Anfänger halt)
denn dort waren zwei Leisten in der ersten stand BeanShell scripts und in der anderen stand Tools.
So weit so gut dann hab ich das geschriebene programm umbenannt mit der endung bsh damit es überhaupt erkannt wird. Nun wollte ich es ausführen, es wurde erkannt und ich startete es aber dann stand dort ein Fehlerbericht das ich schon in der 1. Zeile irgendwas falsch gemacht hab oder so.
So und nu meine frage: was sind BeanShell codes?
                                                werden die anders geschrieben als java codes?
Danke schonmal im vorraus für alle aw's
P.S. ich habe schon im Internet danach gesucht aber bin aus den erklärungen leider nicht schlau geworden (zu viel fachgesimpel, wie gesagt bin halt noch neu)


----------



## schlingel (2. Jul 2012)

> [...]habe herausgefunden das man mit der App Java IDE Android auf dem Handy programmieren kann


Welche App? Hast du einen Link dazu? Du meinst nicht Eclipse, oder?



> So weit so gut dann hab ich das geschriebene programm umbenannt mit der endung bsh damit es überhaupt erkannt wird.


Wenn's kein BeanShell-Script ist, wird's nicht laufen. Laut Google ist das eine Skript-Sprache die man in Java einbetten kann und von dort auf Java Zugriff hat. Siehe auch BeanShell.org. 

Für Anfänger die keinen Plan haben sicher die falsche Stelle um anzufangen ...



> werden die anders geschrieben als java codes?


Ja. Das ist eine Skriptsprache die von sich behauptet sie sei leichter als Java. Das bringt's höchstens wenn du schon Java kannst. Aber so ist das für dich nur zusätzliche Komplexität, die du noch nicht so ganz durchschauen kannst.

Kurz gesagt: Schmeiß das weg und programmier in einer richtigen IDE mit richtigem Java. Du findest dazu viel mehr Quellen und es kommt kein Murks raus in dem du eine App brauchst um deine App zu starten.


----------



## Syper (2. Jul 2012)

ok danke für den tipp


----------

